# 12 week scan reveals baby has an enlarged bladder



## victoriarose (Feb 18, 2012)

We went for our 12 week scan (after conceiving via IVF) which revealed that baby has an enlarged bladder.  We saw a specialist on the day, and they said that a bladder larger than 8mm is a megacyst.  Our babies bladder was 11mm.  Has anyone else been told this about their little one and how did it turn out for you?

The specialist explained what it could mean for the baby;
1.  Baby will be fine
2.  Baby has Edwards or Patau syndrome
3.  The bladder will keep getting bigger and stop the kidneys and lungs working and baby won't survive

The triple test for downs came back satisfactory - low risk for downs, and I presume it would be low for Edwards and Patau as there would be similar markers?  Does anyone else know any more about this.

We have to go back closer to 16 weeks to see how baby is doing.  I am just so worried what the results are going to be and whether our little one will be ok!

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm sorry Hun, I've never come across this, I don't know whether Kaz has. I suppose its just a case of waiting for that next scan which will feel like forever, just try and keep busy until then. I really wish I could have given you some answers or advice,

Sorry I can't help,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Victoria

I have come across something similar but it was a lung cyst not a bladder cyst. The baby was very good at birth and doing well now.

Yes the Edwards and Patau could be picked up but the test is designed more to pick up Downs Syndrome. 

Kaz xxxxxx


----------



## victoriarose (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you both for replying, it is much appreciated.  Just 9 days til the scan, I want to know the outcome but am still rather scared about how it is going to go!


----------

